# Bolt on MTD 22 inch auger



## Chartermain (Sep 9, 2018)

I purchased an old MTD snow blower and cannot get the bolt off that holds on the pulley that also holds on the auger. is it a left hand bolt or right hand bolt? This holds on the pulley from the rear of the auger housing not the side.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

this might help, should be the same, at about the 3m30s mark


----------

